# changing behavior



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I mentioned somewhere in the forum that we are getting visitors for a couple of months..well they are already here (my bro-in-laws, and two nieces, 3 and 9 months old.
It's the third weeks since they arrived and my fifteen months old V Miley gets crazier each day.

First she started barking, then she became mouthy again even though it has been resolved several months ago.
She jumps and barks and pulling again on walks.
I'm walking with her twice a day before and after work ...plenty of off leash run etc. 

I just can't think what could be a problem.
She is with them while I'm working and my hubby also home couple of times a day. When I get home in the evening she literally attacking me at the door and doesn't calm down at least 15 minutes. I was thinking about so many things like what is someone hurting her..my oldest niece is kicking and pinching her sometimes and pulling her by her collar  
I know they don't understand my relation to Miley she is my second child and love her to bits.

Anyways anyone ever had the experience that any changes in the house has caused behavior changes?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mileysmom said:


> I just can't think what could be a problem.
> She is with them while I'm working and my hubby also home couple of times a day. When I get home in the evening she literally attacking me at the door and doesn't calm down at least 15 minutes. I was thinking about so many things like what is someone hurting her..my oldest niece is kicking and pinching her sometimes and pulling her by her collar
> 
> Anyways anyone ever had the experience that any changes in the house has caused behavior changes?


She most likely finding it difficult because in her eyes the pack or family has changed. If they are with her during the day they need to know the same rules and commands that you use. Did you educate the guests? My niece stayed with us for a bit and well she had to go through "Mac training" as I was not about to let her one do anything like pull his tail or pinch him let alone give him human food or allow him on the sofa. 

Basically your pup is part of the deal and the deal is should be that if they want to stay in the house they play by and apply the same rules you do. Hope it improves soon.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, born36

I think hard for her to give her territory to other people, who sit on her couch etc.

1 month almost gone so hopefully things will ease a bit soon and she eventually adapt the changes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*my oldest niece is kicking and pinching her sometimes and pulling her by the collar.*

This is not a kid problem, its a parent problem. Adults need to step in and show her the correct way to interact with Miley. Someone needs to oversee all her interactions with the dog. The last thing you want is Miley feeling the need to make the niece stop on her own.

Its not unusual for a dog to act up when they have a change in their home life.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

TexasRed, I know it's down to her parents to explain her how to play nicely with the dog..unfortunately it's just not happening sometimes.

Luckily Miley is a very mild mannered dog she doesn't even care when my niece touching her food. The whole situation has caused me lot of headaches already and hope it passes without issues.

Thanks. MM


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

It is normal for dogs to regress in behavior when their normal routine is upset. If your family is reinforcing behaviors (whether or not they're aware of it) that are undesirable, you will likely have to retrain her.

My biggest worry is that Miley will become either child-fearful or child-aggressive in response to these sorts of interactions with your niece. You see a lot of dogs in shelters because they snapped at a child, but it's often because the child was not being respectful of the dog's space. That kind of behavior goes two ways. And while it may be her parents' responsibility, if they're not holding up that end of the bargain, it's up to you to change their interactions. 

Honestly, I would crate Miley away from them while you're not home (if she's crate-trained). If they're not willing to learn or follow the rules, and are creating a stressful environment for you and your dog, you can't hope that your dog will adapt. You need to remove her from the environment, before bad behaviors are engrained, _especially_ if they're allowing unsupervised interactions between their child(ren) and your dog. A crate, or just a room of her own that they are not allowed in, would be ideal. Explain to them that you're afraid she's learning some bad habits. I know it's hard to say these things in front of your own family, but also let them know that her not learning these bad habits will be better for them in the long run, and that she'll be more easygoing next time they visit. If they're not willing to reinforce the same rules that you are, you need to let Miley "learn" how to behave around better-behaved guests. 

Treat her exactly the same, as if there are no guests in the house. Your normal routine. Crate her while you're at work, even if there are people in the home. It helps create a semblance of her normal routine, even though this is a non-normal situation. Right now, things are weird and situations are different. That means the old rules might not apply. For example, if she is crated when you get home from work and you let her out and she comes out calmly, that's good. But now, if she's loose because family is home, well...that's a new situation and no rules have been applied to it. You will likely have to train her how to behave properly for these situations.

Let your family members do things like feed her, brush her, have her do any tricks, etc. When you're home, make sure proper behaviors are always reinforced, and make sure she knows negative behaviors are unacceptable (easiest by going back to the way you originally taught her this). But again, it might be best if they're not interacting with her when you're not there to supervise them. It's relatively easy to train a dog. It's almost impossible to train humans.

I'm sorry if that's too blunt. But your family is doing your dog no favors, and she might begin to associate children with bad things (regardless of how many good interactions she's had with them previously), and guests in the home with her being allowed to act out when you're not home.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

redrover, thanks for your answer, 

Most likely I have to retrain Miley as we are back to square 1.
Unfortunately she isn't crate trained so creating a safe place for her is really important.

I was talking to my bro-in -law and they won't let my niece to interact with Miley...this is for first step...


----------

